# help guys, i think i'm losing it



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

OK, I think I am loosing steam for Halloween this year. I've been laid off since April and am starting to get bored. I can either find a job, or go to school. I think I want to go to school but if I do that, I'm not going to have time for a big haunt this year. 

Also, I've just been doing SO MUCH remodeling to my house I don't feel like I'm going to have the energy to do what I planned this year. 

I guess I'm just not feeling it. I went through something like this last year but snapped out of it mid-sept. 
I don't want to do that this year because I have a lot of prop building to do. 

ARGH!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Snap out of it, saint paul!!!
Remember the absolute thrill and joy that you will feel on halloween day, when you look around your haunt and see the new props that you built, and hear the people saying how cool they look. Remember feeling the cold crisp air on your face while you are setting up your new stuff and just enjoying all your hard work and taking pictures of it all to share with all your pals here on the forum. Halloween is only once a year and it waits for no one. You dont want to let the months slip away and then have to say, gosh i wish i would have built that prop, but now i have to wait till next year. I guarantee you that as soon as you start working on that prop you will be lifted out of your fog. Throw on some of your favorite music and get to work!!!
Put on one quick play through of "this is halloween" or "welcome to my nightmare" and you will be ready to go. I'm counting on you, i cant wait to see your new work that i have just inspired you to go complete..I have inspired you... i have inspired you..


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i went through something similar. see, id planned to start building last febuary and with the help of my mom and other reletives did lose steam and interest in building, but, then about two days ago, i took out my prop boxes and began to unpack and suddenly i snapped out of my funk and am ready to build. i regret that it took me this long to snap out of it and now only have three months to build.

i don't know if your props are out of the boxes yet but i'm willing to bet that if you start unpacking them you;; find that the mad/evil scientist will come out again and you'll be ready to go again!

and i sure hope you get some great props built! :jol:


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks guys! i feel a little better now. I just have to get some supplies and start cutting! 

seriously tho, i am thankful for those posts. I am getting excited again. 

We were re-painting the porch where the walk in part of the haunt is and it took us forever so I was getting discouraged about the house being in shambles. Things are coming together and i now think things will get better. 

thanks-a-lot.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's great! 

now, get working on those props!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

A house in shambles can actually add to your haunt! A corpse strewn over a ladder. A blucky with a paint can over his head. A cut-in-half body sitting on the table saw. A live Leatherface actor running around with a tool belt and bloody hammers!

*Yew ken dew eet!*


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

saint paul mn said:


> thanks guys! i feel a little better now. I just have to get some supplies and start cutting!
> 
> seriously tho, i am thankful for those posts. I am getting excited again.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear the "spirit" has found you again. Sometimes it takes a little something to get those creative juices going, but once you start, I'm sure you'll be ready to get your haunt up.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

seriously guys, thanks. i'm almost done with my house projects so i can start on my props. super excited.


----------

